# Pressure down there?! 33 wks - sign of labour?!?!?



## Stacey_H

Hi everyone, im 33 weeks pregnant and 3 days, and today i have felt alot of pressure down near my bottom and lower vagina, like he is pushing down, 
it has been that painful i couldn't sit down on my bum! 
I have also been having alot of leg cramps, but i do have SPD.
I did go to the toilet....and it felt a little better after i went, like i needed a number 2...but i have still felt that pressure even after i had that toilet, so could you let me know if you have experienced anything like it? and its a good sign?
I sometimes get a kinda tingly sensation in my vagina too. 
thanks very much :)


----------



## mardy

I've been getting that lately and I think it's when the baby's head nestles further down in the pelvis. I sometimes feel like one false move and the baby is just going to fall out! However, today I have felt more full at the top of my bump - I have a sneaking suspicion that little miss has decided to go breech. (My last one did that.) Not sure what's worse - pressure down below or not being able to breathe from having a head on your lungs!

:thumbup:


----------



## SarahBear

Nothing to worry about. Lots is going on down there so it can feel a bit funny.


----------



## Jarenk

I've been feeling like I'm carrying at cantaloupe in my crotch for weeks. Baby is measuring (on u/s) HUGE, so I just figured that was why. He has been head down and engaged since 29 weeks. 

I think it's normal, unless it is accompanied by blood, leakage, pain.


----------



## ttc1soon

It might be worth giving your doctor or midwife a call just to make sure that its normal because they might want you to get checked out.


----------



## iprettii

although it's quite normal (as I am feeling pressure down below as well and it's harder to walk) if YOU feel like this could be more, please say something because during my last pregnancy I was further along that my friend by 8 weeks and she use to complain about the pressure and come to find out she ended up having her baby a MONTH before me. She said something, they checked her and she was dilated and nothing helped to keep him in, he was ready.

so just say something and hopefully they will check you just to be on the safe side... better safe than sorry.


----------

